

Programmers sought for tropical hackathon - equilibrium
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-19018930

======
powerslave12r
I would actually watch a reality show covering this. Watching them code,
blaming each other over breaking builds, accusing each other of IP theft and
so on.

Another interesting thing to think about is how patents come into the picture.
Are they allowed to re-invent the wheel in their own world?

If they 'invent' an ipad-like device or another otherwise patented idea in
"the real world," would it make people think about the absurdity of patents?

~~~
maayank
with the wrong attitude things like that can create a poisonous environment
really fast.

~~~
yen223
Poisonous environments make for highly-rated reality shows.

------
bieh
If anyone doesn't want to wait for this to get started to come hack on a
tropical island, we're[1] hiring iOS/Android developers to come work on Mahe,
Seychelles [2]. Flights on us, bonus points if you can start ASAP!

[1] <http://blackgranitestudios.com/2012/07/we-are-hiring/> (though that
website is still being set up)

[2] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mah%C3%A9,_Seychelles>

~~~
rdl
This looks really awesome. I did a company in Anguilla in the Caribbean during
the 1990s crypto export ban period, and lived in Thailand for 6mo or so s
couple years ago. A tropical place like that could be really great for a dev
team forms while, although I think spending a few months a year back in
centers of tech (us or asia or eu) would be really helpful.

Sort of thinking about a shared startup office in Hawaii for weeks or months
with a team.

~~~
bieh
Hey, thanks! I just finished up six months in Thailand as a freelance dev
myself, though in Bangkok mostly rather than an island. Seychelles is a nice
change of pace :)

A few months back in civilization per year is probably a good idea. I'll make
a note to try and do it -- probably the US is a little far, but Asia/EU is
probably doable.

------
orangethirty
Come to Puerto Rico. You don't need a Visa if USA citizen, most people speak
English, and we have a booming tech business industry. There are also many
awesome engineers looking to build the next big thing. For example, Mayan EDMS
was built by a fellow puertorican. So is Blimp, and Hiptape.

I call it the Silicon Island for a reason.

------
Apreche
Sign me up. I'm serious. I have actually always wondered why people don't go
to tropical islands with their VC money. If I got the VC money, my company's
office would be a wireless access point in a box next to a pool/beach with
chairs, umbrellas and laptops.

~~~
walterheck
You can sign up to be kept up to date on the site: <http://comehackwithus.com>

------
Jd
Very impressed that this went from a one page cookie-cutter site, to a HN
post, to 4K sign-ups, to a BBC article. Hopefully it is the start of something
big -- if executed on well it could be very appealing.

------
megablast
A link would be nice.

here: <http://comehackwithus.com/>

~~~
maayank
"I'm a:

* UI/UX Designer

* Web Developer

* Mobile Developer

* Sponsor

* Others - Pls specify below"

Interesting there's no explicit option for other kinds of development (i.e.
"Desktop development").

~~~
walterheck
The site was a 30 minute hackjob, forgive us ;)

------
laktek
Just come to Sri Lanka.

Here you will find the nice tropical weather, decent infrastructure (there's
3G coverage in most areas) and living costs suits for startups on budget.

~~~
walterheck
Interesting option for sure, we'll look into it. 3G internet is not super
though, 12 people will easily saturate that when working..

------
elchief
I like it cold, and dark.

------
ezl
Stuff like this has turned up a few times, but I feel like they never become
reality.

I signed up, and I hope this one becomes real, but if it doesn't I am crossing
my fingers that someone will do the legwork to make it actually happen.

------
olalonde
I seriously hope for them they can manage to get air conditioning there. I
can't get any serious work done without my AC and I currently live in a "humid
subtropical climate" according to Wikipedia.

~~~
walterheck
There will most likely be airco yeah, although I personally choose to not use
it for environmental reasons. Here in Kuala Lumpur it's usually 30+ Celsius
and 90%+ humidity, you get used to it :)

------
chelzcer
Also, check out something similar we're doing this August in Ubud, Bali:
<http://www.startupabroad.org>

------
disclosure
This is a joke right? "The Hackathon that will make all other hackathons look
like a joke." Ironically.

